# What shinguards do you use ??



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I use the hayabusas, but they have cracked at the top .. so plan on ordering some later in the week

what do you use ?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

fairtex


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

im still waitin to get some, so not doin muay thai atm   

hoping to get fairtex though? good/bad?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Aye there very good mate. Can't pick any faults with them. I think the best shin pads quality wise are Fairtex or Hayabusa.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

what fairtexs have you got ? , Any negatives or positives about them ?

I'd reccomend the Hayabusas pro shin guards .. they are great .. however, don't let them fall out the window onto concrete because they do crack !! but , they do feel real comfortable and effective, worth the money


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

There black padded shin in-step ones mate


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

haha how the hell you manage that


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I was at uni .. and put them on the window sill for 1 second, and there is a window on either side, wind came through, and pushed them, I tried to grab them but think that helped them drop

Im just thinking, a lot of people are new to mma .. so they wont know much about gloves and shin pads, it will be helpful for them to have a thread where they can here reviews of equipment


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You mean like this

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/mma-talk/1798-mma-gear-guide.html


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone have an opinion on blitz shin guards?

If I cant find some sandee or windy ones for under 40, Im going for blitz, as theyre about 23 exc del.

40 is top of my budget.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I would stay away from Blitz imo budget gear and will either get you injured or you will spend more in the long run as they won't last - I have Fairtex and they do my head in - they spin around whenever I kick anything the Hayabusa one's in Marc shop are really good quality and have the foam thing that goes round your calf so they do not spin - plus they are cheaper than what I paid about 5 years ago for the fairtex ones!!....if I was gonna get another pair at the mo I would not hesitate in buying the Hayabusa one's (go for black as the white ones will look a mess very quickly imo):happy:.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheers for that si k.

Hmmm, Ill shop around then, see whats on offer.

I sometimes wear the Windy ones at my gym and their really comfy (bar when the straps are soaked with sweat, ergh).


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I used the foam type ones, great for building up the pain tollerance in the shins, as when sparring the impact is harder. They got so old and batterered they kept spinning round so when i kicked or blocked it was bare shin(and alot of the time hurt lol)

Tho the last year i bought fairtex leather padded ones(mate brought them back while out in thailand), for the reason i didnt want bruised shins or cack feet for going into fights as it limits being able to kick throughout the fight itself, and my instructor pushed me to invest in a pair.

I recommend the twins as the foot part comes far down enough to protect the foot if you accidentally catch it on the shin rather than hitting your own shin.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Have any of you guys used these or know about these?

Windy shinguards

Windy Full Protection Shinguard Instep LPL-2

Ive googled for reviews but havent found any.

Are these good to go?

Ive also read a few reviews saying tha fairtex ones arent too great.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

As i said before i can't pick any faults with the Fairtex ones. They have a strap for you to put under your foot so they don't spin round.

Never heard of them mate


----------



## astonlad (Nov 20, 2008)

I use these and have had them about 8 months with no problems

Firepower Leather NHB Shin & Instep


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Iv got some off blitz sport. do the job fine for me.

EDIT - Exactly same as astonlad but in black.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

My fairtex have the elastic under the foot but still end up on my calf half the time - vale tudo type as deffo the best imo.


----------

